# todays bf109s, me262, and fw 190



## bobbysocks (May 12, 2010)

this is sweet!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8qs-SxcrTY_


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2010)

Interesting. Couldn't make out what the guys were yelling in the background but sounds like a bit of comic relief.

I think both those 109s have since been bashed up in ground accidents IIRC.


----------



## T Bolt (May 12, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Interesting. Couldn't make out what the guys were yelling in the background but sounds like a bit of comic relief.



The sound track is from the first scene in the film The Battle of Britain and the voices are the actors.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2010)

Ah! Thanks.


----------



## gwalch (May 13, 2010)

The footage of the 109's and the Spitfire was taken from the DVD..* Me 109_One Summer - Two Messerschmitts.*
Some fantastic footage on that to be seen.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2010)

Good video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pbfoot (May 17, 2010)

here isa new one if don't mind the post here


----------



## Glider (May 17, 2010)

I was lucky to be at Duxford when the two 109's flew and it was luck as it wasn't a normal flying display I just went mid week to have a look around. The year was 1996. A rather poor photo is attached.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> here isa new one if don't mind the post here


Nice one PB. 


Wheels


----------



## bobbysocks (May 23, 2010)

i dont mind PB the more the merrier. that is some awesome close up flight video...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2010)

That must have been incredible to see them both fly.


----------



## Glider (May 24, 2010)

It was but what intrested me was that they were supposed to be the same version yet there were some obvious differences.


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2010)

> ...what interested me was that they were supposed to be the same version yet there were some obvious differences.



These two aircraft are of same version, namely Bf 109G or "Gustav" as this version was nicknamed, but they are of different sub-variants. The one in desert camouflage is G-2 model (entered service in 1942) and the other one is G-10 model (entered service in 1944). There are other differences between this two sub-variants other then their appearance - like engines, armament, etc.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2010)

Here is a small 55 sec clip I took of a Bf 109G that I saw at an Airshow near Stuttgart last September.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 24, 2010)

Thanks. 8)



Wheels


----------

